# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Shteti model i mbrojtjes së të drejtave të njeriut?

## oliver55

Banorët e B.E.
Pesëdhjetëvjeçarin e fundit, Bashkimi Europian ka krijuar për qytetarët e tij predispozitat bazë të një hapësire te përbashkët prosperiteti dhe paqeje, që i lejon të gëzojnë në një nivel të kënaqshëm të mirat bazë të lirisë, të drejtësisë dhe të sigurisë. Gjithsesi, këto të mira nuk përbëjnë të drejtë ekskluzive vetëm të qytetarëve të B.E.
Bashkimi Europian përbën nje pol tërheqës për shumë burra dhe gra nga vende të treta. Ata arrijnë në kufijtë e shteteve anëtarë në kërkim të punës, ose thjesht për një jetë më të mirë e cila nuk i ofrohet në vendin e origjinës.
Sot, ekzistojnë më shume se 175 milionë emigrantë në mbarë botën. Pothuajse, 56 milionë banojnë në Europë.
Një nga vlerat e B.E. është dhe lufta kundër të gjitha formave të diskriminit, racizmit dhe ksenofobisë. Bashkimi Europian mundohet ti përballi këto fenomene me masa ligjore, ekonomike dhe sociale të cilat synojnë në luftën kundër marxhinalizimit dhe përjashtimit social të popullatës së huaj me banim në 25 shtetet anëtare të tij.
Nën këtë objektiv dhe në kuadrin e politikës së përbashkët të emigracionit, Këshilli Europian në Tampere (1999) hodhi bazat e një kornize legjislative të përbashkët. Qëllimi i kësaj kornize legjislative është sigurimi i trajtimit të barabartë dhe të drejtë të të gjithë të huajve me qëndrim të ligjshëm në territorin e shteteve anëtare të B.E. duke i dhënë atyre sa më shumë të drejta, të ngjashme me të drejtat e qytetarëve Europian, meqënëse suksesi i kohezionit social në mbarë Europën dikton integrimin social, politik dhe ekonomik të emigrantëve me qëndrim të ligjshëm në shtetet anëtare.
Të drejtat e të gjithë atyre që banojnë brenda B.E përfshijnë të drejtën e qëndrimit, të arsimimit, të punës së varur ose të pavarur, të drejtën e qarkullimit të lirë për një afat të shkurtër kohor brenda kufijve të B.E. si edhe të drejtën e trajtimit të barabartë. Gjithashtu, korniza e përbashkët ligjore parashikon:
- ata që kërkojnë azil të gëzojnë trajtim të drejtë
- emigrantët e ligjshëm të integrohen në shoqëritë europiane dhe të gëzojnë të drejtën e drejtësisë dhe të sigurisë,
- kur qëndrimi i emigrantëve është shumëvjeçar, tju jepet mundësia e marrjes së nënshtetësisë të shtetit anëtar në të cilin banojnë, dhe si rrjedhojë edhe të nënshtetësisë europiane.
- të merren masat e nevojshme për ruajtjen efektive të kufijve të jashtëm, dhe përballimin e emigracionit klandestin, duke ofruar paralelisht mbrojtjen e mjaftueshme viktimave të trafikut klandestin.
Vitet e fundit Bashkimi Europian ka bërë hapa të rëndësishëm për zbatimin dhe konsolidimin e vlerave që përfaqëson si brenda B.E. ashtu dhe në marrëdhëniet e jashtme të tij. Përpjekjet nuk kufizohen vetëm në mbrojtjen e të drejtave të qytetarëve dhe banorëve të tij, por edhe në promovimin e të drejtave të njeriut në vendet me të cilat bashkëpunon dhe ka marrëdhënie tregtare.
Por, implementimi i këtyre objektiva të B.E. ndesh vështirësi si në nivel kombëtar ashtu dhe në atë lokal dhe rajonal dhe padyshim ekziston mundësia e përmirësimit të tyre.

----------


## oliver55

Një paraqitje e përmbledhur e të Drejtave tona Themelore

*DINJITETI*
E Drejta e Dinjitetit dhe e Jetës
E Drejta e Integritetit të Njeriut
Ndalimi i Torturave & i Ndëshkimeve ose i Trajtimeve
Çnjerëzore dhe Poshtëruese
Ndalimi i Skllavërisë dhe i Punës së Detyruar

*LIRIA*
E Drejta e Lirisë dhe e Sigurisë
Respektimi i Jetës Private dhe Familjare
Mbrojtja e të Dhënave të Karakterit Personal
E Drejta e Martesës dhe e Krijimit të Familjes
Liria e Mendimit, e Ndërgjegjes dhe e Besimit Fetar
Liria e Shprehjes dhe e Informimit
Liria e Mbledhjes dhe e Asocimit
Liria e Artit dhe e Shkencës
E Drejta e Arsimimit
Liria e Profesionit dhe e Drejta e Punës
Liria e Bisnesit
E Drejta e Pronës
E Drejta e Azilit
Mbrojtja në rast Largimi, Dëbimi apo Ekstradimi

*BARAZIA*
Barazia Përballë Ligjit
Ndalimi i Diskriminimit
Respektimi i Shumëllojshmërisë Kulturore, Fetare & Gjuhësore
Barazia e Grave dhe e Burrave
Të Drejtat e Fëmijëve
Të Drejtat e të Moshuarve
Integrimi i Njerëzve Invalid

*SOLIDARITETI*
E Drejta e të punësuarve për informim dhe konsultim në kuadrin e kompanisë.
E Drejta e negocimit dhe e akteve kolektive
E Drejta e aksesit në shërbimet e gjetjes së punës.
Mbrojtja në rastet e pushimeve të pajustifikuara nga puna
Kushte të Drejta dhe të Përshtatshme Pune
Ndalimi i punës së fëmijëve dhe mbrojta e punës së të rinjve
E Drejta e kombinimit të jetës familjare me atë profesionale
E Drejta e Sigurimit dhe e Asistencës Sociale
Mbrojtja e Shëndetit
Aksesi në shërbimet e interesit te përgjithshëm ekonomik
Mbrojtja e Ambientit
Mbrojtja e Konsumatorit

*TË DREJTAT E QYTETARIT*
E Drejta e votimit dhe për t’u votuar në zgjedhjet Europiane, në zgjedhjet Lokale dhe Komunitare
E Drejta e Mirëqeverisjes
E Drejta e aksesit të dokumentacionit zyrtar
E Drejta e apelit tek Ombudsman-i Europian
Liria e qarkullimi dhe e qëndrimit
Mbrojtja Diplomatike dhe Konsullore

*DREJTËSIA*
E Drejta e apelit real dhe e gjyqit të paanshëm.
Statusi i pafajësisë dhe e Drejta e mbrojtjes
Principet e ligjshmërisë & të analogjisë së veprave penale dhe ndëshkimit
E Drejta e individit qe të mos gjykohet apo ndëshkohet penalisht dy herë për të njëjtën vepër penale.

Burimi:

----------


## Kreksi

Une jetoj ne Francë, mirepo a e keni iden njehere se sa padrejtesi ndodhin ketej ?
ju nuke mund te imagjinoni se si njerzit ketej jane te shkelur te  perbuzur te zhgenjyer, te shfrytzuar, te mashtruar, te  nene kembshem, te fatekeq, te vuajtur e te pa mbrotur nga organet e mbrendshme te ketij vendi...
Ju mendoni se ketej ne vendet demokratike  gjithqka eshte lule...

----------


## bnik

*Shtetet model te mbrojtjes se te drejtave te njeriut jane shtetet Skandinave si : Norvegjia, Suedia, Finlanda, Danimarka...
Personalisht do doja qe Shqiperia te ndiqte shembujt e shteteve Skandinave dhe te sistemeve te tyre, dhe jo te nje kapitalizmi te eger dhe ekstremist sç po ndiqet sot e 20 vjet!!!

shembull:Ne Suedi ka nje trasparence te tille qe nje qytetar suedez ka te drejte te kontrolloje me ane te internetit te pakten 70% te punes (dokumenta dhe file zyrtare) qe kryen nje ministri e caktuar ose nje minister!! Dhe nese ai qytetar mendon se puna e kryer (nga ministria ose ministri) nuk eshte konform ligjit  por eshte nje shperdorim i postit, qytetari ka te drejte te kryej denoncim pa pesuar asnje raprezalje ligjore!!!
KJO  ESHTE  DEMOKRACI!!
NE  SHQIPERI AKTUALISHT  JETOJME  NE  NJE  OLIGARKI  NEGATIVE  DHE TE DEMSHME, DHE JO NE DEMOKRACI!!*

----------


## Albo

Pyetja qe une do te shtroja eshte se a jane keto te drejta te njeriut te pranueshme per te gjithe ju e per te gjithe popujt e botes?

Albo

----------

